# Need Help On A Vintage Basis Sport Chrono From Ebay



## Russianrocket (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, just receive the watch from the seller. I expect it is kind of a chronostop watch but found out is a watch with start/stop button. The watch only work when i press the top left button and it will stop when i press the bottom left button. Otherwise the watch will not run. Correct me if i am wrong, chronograph is a watch with time keeping and stop watch feature. The watch should work independently with the chronograph feature. Or did i miss something? Suggestion?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's a stopwatch with the convenience that you can wear it on your wrist. Not a chronograph. Still, it's a nice looking piece! What's the name on it?

I have a similar one. I wear it just like a regular watch and it keeps reasonable time, despite the movement being basic.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

If it helps.

The Basis style of Pin Pallet movement (I believe) was not intended to have a seperate stop watch function incorporated, due mainly to cost. It is a Chronograph of sorts, doing a reasonable version of a stop watch, etc as its main feature. But only when the stop watch is engaged can the watch be run as a normal time piece. No flyback either. So, you stop the watch at 12 and use it to do timing regardless of the watch time it reads. If you stop the stopwatch function, as you have noted, the watch stops too. Not that good for keeping convinient time records at your local rally meeting I would suggest as you have to wait for it to tick back up to 12 before another reading can be taken. This is probably the the main reason for this watch being called a Sports watch. A flyback comes in handy in these situations. Movement is probably by MISSALA WATCH and will have one jewel or none. The ticking you hear is the pin pallet working hard.

You will also note the watch 'sports' a telemeter function. These are only good for certain time elapsed calculations. The idea is that; If you see the flash from a starters pistol (lets say) and can start the stop watch at that time, you can then calculate the distance between you and the person firing the pistol by stopping the watch as you hear the noise it generates (assuming you can hear the explosion a few seconds later). Not sure why you would want to do that, but could be fun for gauging the distance of thunder and lightening. The elapsed time on the watch face indicates the distance travelled on the telemeter scale, by the second hand directly pointing to the distance. Some of these watches also had a km bezel instead which ditched the whole idea of the Telemeter scale all together.

Might be good if you are a Gunnery Officer wanting to range your opposing numbers guns though.

Regards


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's interesting On My Watch, thanks.

Here's a photo of the pin-pallet movement. Noisiest watch in the world!


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Alex,

Yes. Longish amplitude though, so will run and run and run. Accuracy is the bedevilment of these PP movements although they are really faithful. 'Just keep on going'. If you wanted a Chrono version, try a Cimier Sport. They are a 1 jewel PP with a Lapanouse movement and a very crude Chrono set up. Not sure they are a flyback, but they can be used in stop watch mode without stopping the watch. Same or similar Telemeter scale but with a Slide Rule too.

Your version looks the bis. My old Basis is an alloy case with a plate brass spring back. Some are pot metal with a Nickle Chrome finish but yours looks like stainless steel. You can see the pin escapement, which is the centre of all the noise.

Great little watch.

James


----------



## Russianrocket (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. Really good information.


----------

